# Props to the Sweatshop!!!



## ridegnu (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, I just got a hold of another album by them, Natural Progression 604!! By far the best Sweatshop Union album I have ever heard, once again blowin the doors off society.

I love their constant drive against the madness in society today, Very anti government. Some of my fav. songs at the moment are THe Turman Show, US, and ill post more later.

But does anyone else have any similiar bands liek htings? I want lyrics that make me want to stand up and fight!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 2, 2010)

well maybe not stand up and fight... but
(and anyone who knows me on here probably saw this coming)
two gallants is very ani government...
and adam has to be the best lyricsist since bob dylan...
give em a try
"waves of grain" and "fail hard to regain" are really good
sorry id post a youtube dealy, but im lazy right now


----------

